# Fancy HM X Blue Dragon Monster HM



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I bred these two and the fry have been free swimming for about 4 days now. The spawn is large numbering anywhere from 100 -150+, its very hard to count them in the heavily planted ten gallon. 

The mother is from Elegant Betta








The male I bred myself, his anal is longer than it should be so I am hoping her form will provide balance to the fry.


----------



## BethsBettas (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful! Look forward to seeing the outcome.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow both are so gorgeous!! <3 Good luck!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool! ^.^ Your boy looks like he has a pouty lip


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i LOVE that female! she's just beautiful!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks !


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I love the female, gorgeous fins... the male has amaxzing colors, looks like it will be a great spawn!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful parents!! when will you post pics of they fry? ;p


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

How did I miss this post? Wow, the parents are beautiful! I look forward to seeing the fry.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks!! I am gonna be posting a video update of the spawn today!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see these ones as they grow!


----------

